# Madan Brushes



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi guys,

I just thought I'd let you know of a great place where I got my Madan brushes from. http://www.toplinepet.com/

Jenny has the best prices on the Madan brushes that I've seen anywhere on the web and her service is really quick and shipping charges are reasonable. 
Not that I am trying to enable anyone, but if you want a great brush you've got to try Madan. I've tried CC pin brush with regular, gold and anti-static pins. I've tried Greyhound brushes and they don't even come close. You also can't use the wooden brushes on wet hair (so I've been told). These guys are plastic and durable and are not afraid of water. I've used my current brush for over a year and it's like new.

Sorry to ramble on, but I just love a great deal. lol


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julia, thanks for the tip on the Madan brushes. I've yet to try those out!

Just wondering what's wrong with using wooden brushes on wet hair? I've been doing it on my two for a year now (while blow drying) and I haven't noticed any breakage or problems.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lina, I think the problem with wood brushes on wet hair is the 'brush" loses it's finish. I will have to check those out. But I have to say, someone left (and never claimed) a tiny puppy sized cc brush at our play-date, and I never really understood what the difference would be from the pin brush I got at our local store, but boy is it terrific even though it is small. It just brushes through much easier. So I have been tempted to order the adult size cc.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina said:


> Julia, thanks for the tip on the Madan brushes. I've yet to try those out!
> 
> Just wondering what's wrong with using wooden brushes on wet hair? I've been doing it on my two for a year now (while blow drying) and I haven't noticed any breakage or problems.


When I used it on wet hair, the wooden part cracked. I also never like the way CC brush went through hair, it always felt like it's pulled and didn't glide through the hair the way the Madan brush did. For the kind of money that CC charges for their brushes, I just wasn't impressed. On the other hand I swear by CC combs.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Julia, which one do you use? The black one?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love my Madan brush on Cicero. I have several of the CC brushes that I rarely use. The Madan works better on his mats and cotton hair. I have the red one and I think I will order an extra since the above site is the cheapest I have seen. Thanks, Julia!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the purple and the black with black pad. I think black is a touch firmer and is good for thick coats.  I haven't tried the red, but know that blue and green were way too soft and are better for maltese baby fine coat.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you use the oblong or the oval?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I have the red oval in large. I think the red and purple are both med soft. I just prefer oval. I'm ordering a black in a small oval to try since it's suppose to be firmer. The head on the large brush is about the size of a pack of cigarettes...or a tiny bit larger, just to give you an idea.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I also prefer the oval to the oblong one. I agree, black is firmer than red and purple. I just ordered the small pink one to carry around with me.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm going to order a Purple & Black one for sure. Any thoughts on the Baby Blue brush? Dulce has a super silky coat and Starla has a cross between silky & cottony...


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Based on what I have read here, I just got the small pink and the black brushes in the mail today. They work much better than the pin brushes that I bought at the pet store, which had the balls on the tips. I'm hoping that these will help Willow adjust and accept grooming better. The small pink one slipped through her cotton puppy coat and worked at the tangles on her rear end. She was very fluffy when we were done. 

Thank you so much for the recommendation!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A lot of maltese people like these brushes. I have to say Julia you taught me something new, I didn't know they were different based on color! I just got a pink one a few years back cause I thought it was cute!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

So, I got the Baby Blue & Purple ovals and an oblong black. I love the Baby Blue, I was a bit confused whether to order it but I'm glad I did. It seems firmer than the Purple even tho the description makes it seem softer.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

rdanielle said:


> So, I got the Baby Blue & Purple ovals and an oblong black. I love the Baby Blue, I was a bit confused whether to order it but I'm glad I did. It seems firmer than the Purple even tho the description makes it seem softer.


I didn't know about the Baby Blue one (good to know), but the dark blue one is considerably softer than the purple one. The black one that I have is firmer than the purple and the small pink one is really firm, even firmer than the black.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

This is a little strange. I decided to order another red brush to leave at the weekend house since I love it so much. Well, it is a good bit firmer that the first one I ordered and the first one hasn't changed with use. I may try the baby blue.


----------



## mnmsfam2003 (Feb 3, 2013)

I just got the lavendar, which is perfect for a puppy blow-out. When he gets older it will not be sufficient for the long locks, but it will be a good finisher for his legs tail and around the face.. from what I understand, I gotta get the red or black for the full coat, for which I'll go through toplinepet.com The best!

Angel


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We have a pink one and love it! That is the best price at that website which is where we ordered ours. I have a red one that I have to my daughter. It is bigger than the pink which fits in my hand better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mnmsfam2003 said:


> I just got the lavendar, which is perfect for a puppy blow-out. When he gets older it will not be sufficient for the long locks, but it will be a good finisher for his legs tail and around the face.. from what I understand, I gotta get the red or black for the full coat, for which I'll go through toplinepet.com The best!
> 
> Angel


I've got a Madan brush, but I'm not fond of them... The pins are too sharp and scratchy. Kodi doesn't like that brush at all.

Alos, that is NOT going to be a great tool choice for when your pup blows coat. (no brush really is) You need a good stainless steel comb (first choice, CC Buttercomb #5) to be able to groom ALL the way down to the skin, one small section at a time. Some people also use a good quality, soft tine "slicker", like the Universal Slicker. I used a slicker as a second stage tool when Kodi was blowing coat. I used the comb to remove all mats first, then used the slicker to remove any left-over baby "fluff" (this is what wraps around the new hair and causes mats) that hadn't come out with the comb.

A pin brush is really only good for in between "fluff ups" on an already mat-free, groomed dog.


----------

